# Wangan



## woody (Jan 10, 2011)

Tim, here's a picture of my drum set.[]
 1971 Ludwig Rockers in Psychedelic Red. COB Pre-serial number Supraphonic snare drum. Zildjian Cymbals. DW bass & Hi-hat pedals. yamaha stands. Roc-n-soc drum throne.
 I've been playing the same kit for 40 years.[]


----------



## woody (Jan 10, 2011)

Another view.


----------



## CWBookAuthor (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice set! It brings back memories from the '60's when I was in a band. We had lots of fun!

 Mike


----------



## woody (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks, Mike. 
 I still play quite often and it seems to get better with age.
 Sometimes less is more......[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 10, 2011)

It is indeed a gorgeous set! I'm sure you rock better than ever, Wood.. it's in the details.. []


----------



## glass man (Jan 11, 2011)

FAR OUT AND OUTTA SIGHT WOODY!!![8D] JAMIE


----------



## Wangan (Jan 11, 2011)

ALL RIGHT!!! Ludwigs Yes![sm=tongue.gif] I have never before seen a color like those!They are beautiful!Thank you for showing them to me.They are more beautiful than any mere bottle for sure!You`ve kept them in excellent shape,you must have crates to haul em around in.

 My Ludwigs are 31 years old but pretty ragged.I never bought any covers or crates for them.[&o]I had a couple of kits and sold them,then I vowed after not having any drums to play,that I would get a set and never sell them.I bought mine brand new when Viners of Bangor was going out of business.They were a display set,up on a catwalk on the wall and never played.I am in the process of learning from scratch because I taught myself and now that I am playing again in a band and I found I have a lot to learn!I`ve added a lot more equipment not shown,like Octabons and an electric Simmons SDS8 set but this is my basic kit I use because of room when on stage and they just fit in our Ford Explorer.Yes sometimes less is more!

 I`m not sure when they were made,(never thought to check the serial number),but I bought them in 1980.They are Mahogany red.2 Zildjian cymbals and hi-hats,one Sabian.One huge counter weighted Tama stand for my 24" ride.A two legged Ludwig Hi-hat stand so my Gibralter double bass pedal will fit better and a Tama throne.I`m thinking of a name for her. B.B. King has Lucille right?[]

 Any drummers out there are invited to join DrumChat.com.A great site with loads of info. and positive clean fun.Flaming punks and the like get the boot.[>:]

 Here`s my baby.[8D]


----------



## woody (Jan 11, 2011)

Do you have the bottom rims for the toms, Tim???
 Those do look like 80's Ludwig drums.
 Yes, I always keep my drums in cases when I'm not playing them. That is why they look so good after all these years, because they are protected from the light.
 This is my practice set. Roland V-sessions.


----------



## Wangan (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes I have the bottom rims and original reso heads and lugs.I think they sound good without em.For some reason I always thought they were louder without them.I need some mic.s and I really want some Roto toms.I love their sound!

 Love the Cobalt Rolands!Those look like acoustic heads!My Simmons have a thick rubber heads that were hard to get used to because of the dead feeling bounce I got when hitting them.The modern equip. is so much better.I really want a rack badly but money is really tight right now.That is one sweet set up!They have a thread on DrumChat about taking a birds eye view of your kit and I want to put everything I have together and post it but right now I cant post any attachments.I need to ask about that.Thanks again for posting your kits.You have excellent equipment!

 Here is a pic.of my Octobons,(<-I think this is how you spell it[]) and the Simmons bass drum,(along with a pile of junk,spring cleaning is near[&o]).Those Octobons look like cannons when I set em up.An old guitar buddy used to call em my "stove pipes",lol.They are all 6" heads with the varying length shells for pitch.Took awhile to hit em good on a fast roll.Good target practice![]

 BTW, I am looking for a vintage Zildjian Earth ride cymbal.I would appreciate it if you would keep your eye out for one for me.They don`t make em any more so I`m pretty sure they are hard to find.


----------



## woody (Jan 11, 2011)

Tama Octobans.
 Billy Cobham made those popular back in the late 70's early 80's.
 Stewart Copeland, used those in his set up, also.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 11, 2011)

> Billy Cobham made those popular back in the late 70's early 80's.


 He was one of my favorites. I wish I had all those old records now. I only had a few and Spectrum was my favorite.
 I was really into that stuff, Hammer, McLaughlin, Gentle Giant, Gong. Wow! Blast from the past.


----------



## Wangan (Jan 12, 2011)

Between my drum badge and the finish on my shells I have determined that my set was made in `78-`79.The blue and olive Ludwig oval logo on the badges started in mid `69.They were all Keystone shaped badges before that.Here is an interesting site that helped me research the date,which can be tough because they didn`t have a formal manufacture date associated with the serial numbers. http://www.vintagecymbalguide.com/

 If you don`t mind Woody,I would like to know who made the Blue rack you have.All I`ve ever seen are the Chrome or aluminum ones.


----------



## woody (Jan 12, 2011)

Roland made the rack. It came with the electronic drums when I ordered them.


----------



## epackage (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice sets Woody and Wangan, add 5 more kits to each and Neil Peart might come and play them....[8D]


----------



## epackage (Jan 12, 2011)

Maybe the most amazing work I've ever seen done on drums....9 AMAZING MINUTES STRAIGHT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 http://www.metacafe.com/watch/1981040/neil_peart_crazy_drum_solo/


----------



## Wangan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ah Yes! One of my idols of drumming! I have seen this one before.When I learn to play good,I want to learn Tom Sawyer,one of my favorite Rush tunes.

 I was told that there was a drummer that had so many drums set up that he couldn`t get to them.They had to lower him into the kit with a sling chair on a crane!I think it was the drummer for the Moody Blues but I`m not sure.Makes a good stage presence even tho you definitely don`t need that many.Funny thing is,for me,there are never enough!The option of all the different sounds you can produce makes it more interesting and FUN! I just saw a video of this drummer who said he would play a car door on stage if it made the sound he was looking for.He used to use a large boat propeller and each fin had a slightly different tone.[]


----------



## Wangan (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to add this amendment: Jeff Porcaro is now leading Neil Peart and next only to Buddy Rich as my favorite all time drummer.


----------



## Wangan (Mar 4, 2011)

I give up.There are so many greats,like Simon Phillips,you just cant have a few to admire.


----------



## 2muchstuff (Mar 5, 2011)

YEA bring back memories for me too, got kicked out of band, couldn't note in bag


----------

